
Reddit gets a Material Design makeover - TyGoss
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/shine-for-reddit/acoiihnnfofnpbnofdcgcapbjlcopifa
======
ihsw
It's a Chrome Extension, not reddit.com. I don't think the title could be any
more clickbait-y.

